# Heat Lamp Wattage Question



## Krys P. Bacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey everyone, I just have a quick question about what wattage you'd recommend for a heat lamp. Right now everything is fine and warm in my house so I'm not worried, but I want to be sure Quill will be OK once its summer and AC will be on. His set up is 36"x18", no divisions or anything, just a normal rectangular cage. 

So what wattage do you recommend? I'd just put it in one of the upper corners, I don't want 2 lamps in the cage.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

100 watt -150watt is good. I would get 150 watt to be safe


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

His color is beautiful. 

I have 100 and have been fine. You could do 150 to be safe.  like sc2001 said, 100 and 150 are the most popular.


----------

